# New Single Girl on the block



## Vix241 (Aug 17, 2008)

Hi There, 

I'd thought I would introduce myself. I'm a single 37yr old (nearly 3 I have recently decided to embark on the journey to single motherhood via IUI using donor sperm. I've just had my first appointment at the LWC and feel mostly positive about my decision. I have had moments of being totally overwhelmed by the possible implications of going it alone in this way, but I'm confident it is the right decision.

Last night I sat on my bed looking at a sheet of paper that wants to know which physical characteristics i might like my donor to have and I found myself thinking "can I ask for broad shoulders and a Good sense of humour"? There wasn't a column for those characteristics!!!!  In the end I mentally completed the form with answers that ultimately described my father, hmmm. 

Anyway I just wanted to say hello to all you single Mums and Mums to be. I look forward to getting to know you better. 

Vix


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

Hi Vix, 

A very warm welcome to you and congratulations on getting started. There's quite a few of us at LWC in London - including me, at various stages of tx (treatment)....

Hmm, have to say my donor request form also ended up describing my dad - I think perhaps that's because I would like my child to 'fit in' with the rest of my family and that seemed a good way to try and get close to that. Having said that, after 3 failed IUI and 2 failed IVF (just about to have FET - tomorrow actually!) I'm getting less and less fussy about the donor - I just want the baby  

If you haven't spotted it yet, there's thread on here re our next meet up - Sat 13th Sept in Stratford Upon Avon. You'd be most welcome if you are free that weekend. There's about 15 of us meeting I think....let me know if you'd like to come along

Meantime, good luck with your IUIs, 
Laura
x


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Hello Vix   

Welcome xxx


----------



## lulumead (May 29, 2008)

Hi Vix

welcome aboard!  Look forward to hearing all about your journey!

and well done for making the step and going for it...fantastic.
xx


----------



## Roo67 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hi and welcome to our ever growing group

Well done on making the decision and as Laura says the further on in the journey you go the less important the donor's vital statistics become.

Anything you want to know just ask, we're a friendly bunch


Roo xx


----------



## Vix241 (Aug 17, 2008)

Thank you ladies for your responses.

I would love to come on the 13th Sept. Count me in for sure. I really would relish the opportunity to meet you all. 

I will start the first cycle in October I reckon. I'm yet to have all the Sexual health tests, i should be ready for the hormone test within the next week and I'm still trying to decide whether to pay for a hycosy test. There is no reason to think anything is wrong and my pelvic scan was okay... so you know!

Lauris: What is an FET? I'm not quite up on all the terms yet. 

Thank you girls for your support and I look forward to meeting you all. 

Vix


----------



## Roo67 (Feb 12, 2007)

FET is  a frozen embryo transfer.

Thats great that you are free to meet up on the 13th, it really does help to meet in person and chat to ladies at various stages of treatment. ( and to see that we are all normal ladies who just haven't managed to find Mr Right !)

Roo xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

FET - frozen embryo transfer - which means that I got more fertilised embryos than I needed on my last IVF (you can only have 2 put back) so they were frozen. Tomorrow they defrost them and the best 2 of the 3 I had frozen will go back in...

Very glad you can come to Stratford - check out the thread on this for full venue details etc. Some people will stay over night on the Saturday so we may move from lunch to dinner...you may also be able to get a lift or share the journey with some of the other London girls - again check out the thread....

See you then!
Laura
x


----------



## Felix42 (Oct 14, 2007)

Hello Vix & welcome to our group. As you'll see we're a friendly lot and have had some lovely successes to celebrate lately - I hope you enjoy being part of this group. 

Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## winky77 (Nov 27, 2007)

Hello Vix !!  A big welcome to our group.  I am sure you will find the threads as supportive and inspiring as I do.  I'm at LWC too (altho I live in Scotland....no wriggles up here which is the problem!). Unfortunately I've just had a negative result for IVF but I'm staying positive cos I had good results on embryos (for my age!) and like Laura I have 3 frosties to go back for. It's great you can make the Stratford meet. It does help to meet people face to face....and as Roo said....we are all pretty normal!  I always remember that from my first meet up in London in January. I can honestly say that everyone looked very very normal and there were no 'anti-men vibes' like I thought there might be!   

I think we can probably all empathise on the donor selection bit. When I first filled my form in it sounded like I was describing me but with some compensation for my worst genes....i.e. I went for tall and slim in the donor!  I also did go beyond the boxes on the form and added a few extra comments about what was important to me.  I also found like Laura and Rose that you can gain a lot more information from the donor bank staff by asking some pertinent questions. 

Oh and don't worry about the jargon and abbreviations....it takes a couple of weeks but becomes like a second language......just keep asking  

Look forward to meeting you in Stratford..... 

...Dinky xx


----------



## muddypaws (Apr 10, 2008)

Hi Vix,
Welcome to our group. Lots of advice and support available here. It has become a real lifeline for many of us. Hope to meet you on 13th in Stratford. A few of us will be testing just before that meet so we hope to have a few positive results. Glad you've decided to embark on the journey. It is a bit of a roller coaster but hopefully you will be lucky early on.

Muddylane


----------



## some1 (May 13, 2006)

Hello Vix and welcome to our group - look forward to meeting you on the 13th

Some1

xx


----------



## Lou-Ann (Apr 20, 2008)

Hi Vix, just wanted to welcome you to the group and wish you good luck. 

Look forward to meeting you on the 13th Sept.

Lou-Ann x


----------

